# Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Winston Salem this weekend 11/17&18



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs will be selling at Repticon Winston-Salem this weekend 11/17&18.
We will have the following available
Captive bred Red Eye Tree Frogs $22
Green & Black auratus froglets to sub-adults $35-$55
Leucomelas froglets to sub-adults $35-$55
Azureus sub-adults $55
Azureus pair $200
Almirante adult trio $300
Cristobal adult $95
Blue & black auratus $45
Cobalt juveniles $45
Many individual dart frogs
10 gallon horizontal & vertical vivariums $78
Tarantula vivs $35-$55
Fruit fly culturing kits $30
Miscellaneous viv supplies
Many viv supplies


----------

